# Angie at the show (June 8th)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Because my computer isn't working it took me a while to get these pictures on here.

well she was the most uncooperative goat ever! She got second place dispite NOT walking and NOT setting herself up (or letting me) :hair:

[attachment=6:14c5k2ih]show june 8th 005.jpg[/attachment:14c5k2ih]

being NAUGHTY
[attachment=5:14c5k2ih]show june 8th 006.jpg[/attachment:14c5k2ih]

[attachment=3:14c5k2ih]show june 8th 013.jpg[/attachment:14c5k2ih]

[attachment=4:14c5k2ih]show june 8th 010.jpg[/attachment:14c5k2ih]

[attachment=2:14c5k2ih]show june 8th 011.jpg[/attachment:14c5k2ih]

[attachment=1:14c5k2ih]show june 8th 014.jpg[/attachment:14c5k2ih]
show 2


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is she cute or what?!?!?!? I have lots of naughty little babies!! You know, that is why they call it the "drag and scream" class :ROFL: 

Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW Stacey!! 1st show and you got second!! Thats great! She looks very good too ...when she was behaving herself! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol Stacey, she was naughty! I love how she looks all shaved! I wondered how those little spots would look. 

I am sure once she figures out how to behave she will do better. 

I agree that those are the drag and scream classes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she was in the class above the drag and scream. The other two in her class were very good, but not her


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it was her first show. She gained experience from that show and hopefully she will do better next time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some that take a few shows to behave, and get comfortable. But, they DO get better :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

learning to WALK would be nice! She disliked the tent. GOt out from under it and seh was fine (well after teh show)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!! That's great! She looks really nice!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, she beautiful. I can't believe they let you show in flip-flops. You can't go thought a health check here in open toe shoes. My kid had to borrow my shoes for the health check one year. Shelly


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I started laughing so hard when I saw those pics :ROFL: Naughy girl 

That is awesome she did well though!!! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it was a very laid back show. Some didnt' even show in white clothing or even just a white shirt. THe next show will be more particular.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it was a very laid back show, although last year it was held at a different location and was not so laid back! Congrats on the win, Angie is really cute!


----------

